# Hook size questions fo do-it molds



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

I am looking to start pouring my own jigs. If I buy a mold that has hook sizes from 6 to 1/0 and weights from 1/16 to 1/2 oz, will I be able to use any hook size for any weight? For example, will I be able to use a 1/0 hook for a 1/16 oz jig? Thanks for any help.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

no....... I have found you can deviate 1 or 2 weights with the same hook but after that ....no


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks ironman. Much appreciated.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

im sure glad ironman answered that for you. i have the molds down in the pole barn and i couldnt remember how they were set up. and i didnt want to have to go to the pole barn and dig them out. but you should be able to use the biggest hook that will fit the mold for the small weight.
sherman


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

i modify my molds if i need to use a bigger hook in a small weight. just dremel out the spot where the eye of the hook goes to accomadate the bigger hook. take a little out at a time,


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have never modified a mold but I have used #1 hook in a 1/32 mold and #1 or #2 in 1/16 th. Only problems I have run into are different style sickle hooks in the do it molds are hard to fit. I have been able to make them all work but isn't an easy fit.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

According to Do-It Molds, it is one size up or one size down for each cavity. Some hooks fit different than others.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

cadman said:


> According to Do-It Molds, it is one size up or one size down for each cavity. Some hooks fit different than others.


Yes your right. I seen someone else doing this while saugeye fishing and of course I just had to try it. I made quite a few 1/32 jigs using a #1 hook. They were tricky to fit but it works. Not recommended but doesn't mean it won't work. I've never altered the mold in any way. I guess it was one of those things where just trying to be different.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Although I pour mainly bass jigs I have quite a few walleye and sauger jigs and this concept works with all of Do-It jig molds. Never had to modify a mold for going up or down one hook size. Also if you are careful and know what you are doing, you can slightly bend the hook eye and the hook shank to fit a mold. This mostly works on the thinner hooks like the aberdeen hooks. You can do a lot of things with hooks and molds to make almost any combination with-in reason.


----------

